# My son



## "CB" 257 (Dec 9, 2014)

Most of you know and said a prayer for my 21yr old son that passed in July. We just got his head marker back and installed Friday. I sure do miss my hunting buddy. Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 10, 2014)

I cant imagine your pain. My continued prayers for you and your family


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice headstone. My Prayers continue for you and family.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 10, 2014)

You and your family are still in my prayers.  That is a nice tribute to your son.


----------



## NUTT (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome tribute! God Bless ya.....


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Beautiful.  May God continue to bless you and allow yoi to touch the lives of others.  You'll be with him again one day and that is a blessing in itself.  I know the holidays will be tough, but maybe you can help a child that would otherwise be without this Christmas.  
God Bless yall and if you need a shoulder or ear, I'm available.


----------

